# 20 gallon stocking?



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

getting ready to stock my 20 gallon saltwater tank what would you suggest i stock it with i have 25 punds of live rock in there so far


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Have a look at Live Aquaria's suggested fish for a nano tank: http://liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+2124

In my 22g I have a pair of Ocellaris clown fish a Pearly jawfish. I had a Hector's goby but he disappeared, I'm going to bring the jawfish home and replace him with 2 Banggai cardinalfish.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

That tank looks NICE!! got anymore pic for it?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

pair of clownfish for sure, maybe a seahorse, lil gobys are cool too!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Camper said:


> That tank looks NICE!! got anymore pic for it?


My build thread is here: http://aquariumfans.ca/index.php?showtopic=38


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In my 21g (w/10g sump) I have a sixline wrasse, 2 pearly jawfish, and will be adding a pair of percs very soon.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

AMAZING PIC! I didn't notice the jawfish until now, fantastic!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have a top down pic of them both. All I can say is


----------

